# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Τραυματοθεραπεία EMDR σε Δημόσιο?

## glassdam

Καλησπέρα σας,

Είναι η πρώτη μου φορά σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

Επείδη αυτή την την στιγμή δεν έχω κάποιον άνθρωπο να συμβουλευτώ, σκέφτηκα να αναρτήσω εδώ την ερώτηση μου. Εν συντομία η κατάσταση μου έχει ώς εξής:

Είχα δοκιμάσει πρόσφατα, με ιδιώτη θεραπευτή την μέθοδο EMDR και με είχε βοήθήσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Ήταν η μόνη μέθοδος θεραπείας, απο αυτές που έχω δοκιμάσει, στη οποία είδα διαφορά απο την πρώτη κίολας συνεδρία. 

Λόγο σοβαρών οικομικών προβλημάτων αναγκάστηκα δυστυχώς να διακόψω, έχοντας κάνει μόνο 4 συνεδρίες. Αυτή την στιγμή, λόγω της όλης κατάστασης που επικρατεί, σύν το ότι έχασα την δουλεία μου και ότι πνιγεί στα χρέη, έχω μείνει κυριολεκτικά χωρίς χρήματα.

Για να μην τα πολυλογώ και σας κουράζω, η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής: Γνωρίζει κάποιος άν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη αυτή η θεραπεία σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο (πχ Δρομοκαίτειο, Αιγηνίτιο) ?

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι, παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσει

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## glassdam

Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι σχετικά με το θέμα?

----------


## Antonis8

Γιατί δεν κάνεις ενα τηλέφωνο να ρωτησεις;

----------


## glassdam

Έχω κάνει 40 τηλέφωνα ως τώρα. Ξεκάθαρη απάντηση δεν πήρα πουθενά. 

Ας ξεκινήσουμε με τα τηλέφωνα ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Ο ένας οργανισμός με έκανε πάσα στον άλλον και το αντίστροφο. Μετά απο τα χίλια ζόρια, το μόνο που μου είπαν είανι οτι πρέπει να να κλείσω ραντεβού σε δημόσιο. 

Στην συνέχεια ρωτάω μια ψυχίατρο, στην οποία πήγαινα ιδιωτικά για ενα διάστημα. Δεν γνώριζε, μου λέει πάρε τηλέφωνο και ρώτα.

Ρωτάω λοιπόν στο κέντρο ημέρας Παλαιού Φαλήρου που εξυπηρετεί την περιοχή μου. Η γραμματεία δεν είχε ιδέα και μου είπε να κλείσω ραντεβού με την ψυχολόγο και να μιλήσω μαζί της (μετά απο 1 μήνα). Πάω στο ραντεβού. η ψυχολόγος γνώριζε την μέθοδο μέν, αλλα δεν ήξερε αν υπάρχει σε δημόσιο. Την ρώτησα αν μπορεί να ρωτήσει η ίδια, επειδή είναι στο χώρο και γνωρίζει. Μου είπε το κλασσικό "ναι, ναι, θα σας πάρω μόλις μάθω κάτι" και με ξέχασε. Την πήρα μετά 3-4 εβδομάδες, δεν θυμόταν κάν ότι είχαμε κλείσει ραντεβού, μου είπε (ψέματα προφανώς για να με ξεφορτωθεί) ότι δεν έμαθε κάτι.

Πάω στο Αιγινήτιο, μια απο τα ίδια: Η γραμματεία δεν γνώριζε και μου είπε να κλείσω ραντεβού με το υπεύθυνο του τμήματος μετατραυματικών διαταραχών. Πάω εκεί, και το καλύτερο που είχαν να μου πούνε είναι ότι είμαι ψυχωτικός και ότι τα τραύματα είναι "Παραμνησίες". Ρωτάω για το EMDR, μου λένε ότι δεν είναι για την ώρα. Πάρε φάρμακα πρώτα, έλα μετά απο κανα μήνα, και το ξανασυζητάμε. Αφού με πλακώσαμε στα φάρμακα λοιπόν, έρχομαι μετά απο κάνα μήνα, και μου λένε ότι να ρωτήσω στο κέντρο ημέρας του Βύρωνα. Παίρνω - ρωτάω, δεν ξέρουν. Μου λένε ψάξε στο google

Παίρνω στο Δρομακαίτιο, άκρη δεν έβγαλα. Έχουν έναν νευρασθενικό στην γραμματεία με τον οποίο δεν μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί κανείς. Εκτός ότι δεν ξέρει, είναι αγενής και εριστικός.

----------

